

The End of FeedDemon - nbradbury
http://nick.typepad.com/blog/2013/03/the-end-of-feeddemon.html

======
ScottWhigham
Sad. I've relied on FD for probably 8 years now. It silently runs and monitors
craigslist, deal sites, blogs and "just works". Just make it freeware.

------
dtrizzle
open-source it?

~~~
stalled
[http://nick.typepad.com/blog/2013/03/my-plan-for-
feeddemon.h...](http://nick.typepad.com/blog/2013/03/my-plan-for-
feeddemon.html)

 _> First, open-sourcing FeedDemon sounds nice, but I don't see it working. I
use a number of commercial third-party components which can't be open-
sourced,_

